# Rear windshield question



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I am sure this applies to other years, but on a "68" how did the water drain out from the bottom of the rear windshield channel? I noticed some leaking into my trunk and when removed the windshield trim I noticed some small rust holes. I did a temp fix with some JB weld to stop the leaking.

Are their any provisions from the factory for the water to drain out? Not that I plan on driving out in the rain but "stuff" happens and don't want water sitting there.

John


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. That's why they rust out. On my '65, I had two drain tubes brazed in at the corners over 30 years ago and ran drain tubes out of the trunk. At the time, and for the next 15 years, the car was a daily driver and driven in the rain a lot. I would say nothing so drastic is needed today on our seldom driven and garaged cars. What usually would happen is that leaves, pine needles, etc. would decompose under the stainless trim, turn to soil, and hold moisture. Over time, rust through occurs. Remember, back then, these cars were expected to be in service for 6-8 years.....not 50.


----------

